# FMA and firearms?



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

Many Filipino fighters choose not to bring a knife to a gunfight...because they choose to bring a firearm instead.

Do any FMA programs incorporate firearm use?


----------



## Blindside (Jan 18, 2007)

Pekiti does, though I don't think many people are exposed to it.  I saw just a bit of it at a seminar a couple of years ago.  The emphasis was on close quarter shooting, this link shows the Pekiti firearm curricullum.
http://www.pt-go.com/system_out_13.asp

All I saw was one or two of the gun seguidas, so I don't know what the rest is like.  My instructor also incorporates close quarter shooting into his curricullum, but I don't think it came from Pekiti, but from some of his other training (he is a SWAT team member).

Lamont


----------



## tellner (Jan 18, 2007)

I defer to the wisdom of the late Hugh Bollers on this one.

"Boy, if you need a gun, carry two and a big Bowie knife. If you don't need to carry a gun at least have a .25 auto. And if you need a gun to go into that bar don't go into that bar."

Mr. Bollers didn't do any sort of martial arts, but he lived a very long life among people who didn't want him to.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2007)

IRT while not straight up a FMA incorporates alot of firearm work.

Simply put tools give you an advantage and why not have the best
advantage that you possibly can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I imagine in the future we will see more and more FMA practicing with firearms. (this is a good thing)


----------

